# Ebony magazine showing love to our BHM



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 28, 2009)

saw this online...Ebony magazine is showing the love for our big handsome men! While they may be specific to the brothers...this goes for all you big handsome men!

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_6_54/ai_54216334/


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> saw this online...Ebony magazine is showing the love for our big handsome men! While they may be specific to the brothers...this goes for all you big handsome men!
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_6_54/ai_54216334/



*Had to rep ya for sharing such a great article ( a classic and a good one) - thank you *:happy:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 29, 2009)

Beauty exists in every size. I am glad that Ebony has written a positive article about big men.


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 1, 2009)

great article by ebony...i noticed it was written a while back, RIP barry white and gerald levert, i listened to alot of their music when i was growing up...they were BHM's who were secure and confident in themselves...and absolutely loved by the ladies!


----------



## sirGordy (Oct 1, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> saw this online...Ebony magazine is showing the love for our big handsome men! While they may be specific to the brothers...this goes for all you big handsome men!
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_6_54/ai_54216334/



Excellent article, and being a BHM, and once being compared (at least in voice) to Al Roker, can relate. It actually brought a smile to my face this morning too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 3, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> saw this online...Ebony magazine is showing the love for our big handsome men! While they may be specific to the brothers...this goes for all you big handsome men!
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_6_54/ai_54216334/



I tried to rep you, but the rep gods STILL torment me constantly. Great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I tried to rep you, but the rep gods STILL torment me constantly. Great article, thanks for sharing.



*Dr. P: Sounds like "Double Trouble" - when you add the "Evil Monkey" *


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Dr. P: Sounds like "Double Trouble" - when you add the "Evil Monkey" *



But better the evil monkey than Carrot Top.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> But better the evil monkey than Carrot Top.



LOL yes Carrot Top is a shocker  in his own right


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 3, 2009)

excellent article indeed!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian (Dec 9, 2009)

Good article, thank you. -Adrian


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2009)

(_The following has been posted to all current threads for informational purposes only. Please refrain from replying to this post in this thread. If you have questions please PM me. These rule changes have been brought about following significant deliberation between Dimensions moderators and are effective immediately in relation to all future posts._)




> The rules of this forum have been updated. I would encourage forum users to read the full text but in short, the main changes are the following
> 
> Threads or posts considered to be outside of the FA/FFA forum remit will be edited or deleted. Threads will not be moved to other forums. Please consider this before posting. Contact me via PM if you are unsure before posting.
> Discussion of sexual topics must not contain identities other than your own. Excessive objectification or crudeness will also be edited or removed. Keep things respectful.
> ...


----------

